# Disque dur Macintosh SE



## Fi91 (11 Juillet 2018)

bonjour 

J’ai récupéré un Macintosh SE
Au moment de l’allumage, le disque dur tourne et apparaît au démarrage (après le bienvenue) erreur système id=2.
Je me suis dit le système est corrompu je vais le réinstaller . Ayant  les disquettes système 5,je commence l’aventure je mets la disquette intall le disque dur est détecté et il me demande de le formater . Et c’est à ce moment que l’anomalie commence, j’ai le message indiqué dans la capture d’écran.
Depuis impossible d’installer le système et au démarrage j’ai le point d’interogation.
Le HD est mort? Je l’entends tourner  avant le message d’erreur.




J’ai une autre question, il y a-t-il une possibilité de remplacer le disque dur par un autre moyen  de stockage comme une carte SD, compact flash?

Dans un post de gpbonneau, un disque dur d’un PowerBook a été remplacer par un compact flash 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

Il semble que ton disque dur soit HS
Le remplacement est simple mais il faut te procurer un disque dur SCSI.
Le disque d'origine doit être un Miniscribe ou Quantum de 20/40 Mo en 5"1/4

L'adapteur SCSI => Compact flash existe mais est très chère car ce n'est pas compatible pin à pin comme l'adapteur CF => IDE

Voilà


----------



## Fi91 (12 Juillet 2018)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il semble que ton disque dur soit HS
> Le remplacement est simple mais il faut te procurer un disque dur SCSI.
> ...


Merci de ta réponse
Tu connais  le nom de l’adaptateur? Pour que je me fasse une idée 

Sinon il y a l’option floppy ému mais je préfère que le Macintosh soit fonctionnel sans artifice


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Juillet 2018)

Je pense que tu fais référence à un post où je montre un PowerBook 150 avec une Compact Flash ?? #15
Le PowerBook 150 est le seul de la série 1xx à avoir un disque dur IDE, donc facile à remplacer par une CF (même norme).

Le Mac SE a un HD SCSI, difficile de le remplacer par une CF, les convertisseurs SCSI-IDE sont cher (100-150€ mini), auquel il faut ajouter un adaptateur IDE-CF et une CF évidemment :



Sur la bay on trouve un certain nombre (IO Data, Accard, etc...)

Si tu veux un disque statique, la solution SCSI-SD est la plus intéressante, mais pas beaucoup moins cher :
http://www.codesrc.com/mediawiki/index.php/SCSI2SD

Mais le plus simple c'est de mettre un autre HD SCSI, on en trouve encore en 50 pin, c'est pas si rare et beaucoup moins onéreux.
Sur LBC :
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1449171072.htm/

En 68 pin avec un adaptateur 50/68 pin ça marche aussi, si la capacité excède 4Go, il suffit de le partitionner.
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1385315792.htm/
https://www.leboncoin.fr/image_son/1313777601.htm/
https://www.leboncoin.fr/autres/1315581913.htm/
Il y en a d'autre. Vu les prix c'est pas très risqué ;-) faut voir...


----------



## Fi91 (14 Juillet 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je pense que tu fais référence à un post où je montre un PowerBook 150 avec une Compact Flash ?? #15
> Le PowerBook 150 est le seul de la série 1xx à avoir un disque dur IDE, donc facile à remplacer par une CF (même norme).
> 
> Le Mac SE a un HD SCSI, difficile de le remplacer par une CF, les convertisseurs SCSI-IDE sont cher (100-150€ mini), auquel il faut ajouter un adaptateur IDE-CF et une CF évidemment :
> ...



Merci te ton aide

Pour la CF, tu l’as aussi fait sur un PowerBook 1400c d’après un autre post 

Concernant le remplacement du HD, je pensais qu’on pouvait mettre que des HD 20/40MO dans un SE 

Peut être que c’est une question bête mais qu’elle est la solution pour le partitionner le HD ? Avec un autre Mac ?


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Juillet 2018)

Le PowerBook 1400 est aussi doté d'un HD IDE, le remplacement par une CF est simple.
Tous les Mac 68k sont en SCSI (sauf les 128/512 et quelques exceptions comme le PB150, le LC630...).
La transition vers l'IDE a commencé après la sortie des premiers PPC... et en interne, avec souvent un port SCSI externe...

Pour le SE tu peux y mettre une HD SCSI bien plus gros que 40Mo. La limite par partition sur un SE en système 7 doit être de 2Go.
Si tu mets un disque plus gros, tu fais plusieurs partitions de 2 Go. Pas trop (3 ou 4) sinon ça ralenti trop le Finder. 

Pour le formater et le partitionner, il faut démarrer sur un autre volume (disquette ou HD SCSI externe par exemple) et utiliser Lido 7 (par exemple ou une version patchée de l'utilitaire de disque Apple).


----------



## Fi91 (9 Décembre 2018)

J’ai reçu des adaptateurs 68/50 pin et 2 disque durs 68pin, un disque de 9go et un autre de 17go
J’utilise Lido pour formater le HD
Le premier s’affiche mais impossible à formater  




Le deuxième s’affiche et l’option partition apparaît mais dès message d’erreur s’affiche, impossible de formater ni de faire une partition 










Je ne sais pas d’où vient le problème, cela peut venir du Macintosh SE?


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Décembre 2018)

Difficile à dire comme ça... Le SCSI, c'est parfois du Vaudou ;-)

Assures-toi que les terminaisons soient activées sur tes disques...

Il faut essayer sur un Mac plus récent, le SCSI sur les premiers Mac est parfois récalcitrant, pour t'assurer que tes disques fonctionnent bien.

Ce que je fais habituellement avec des disques comme ça :
Je les prépare en externe sur un Mac SCSI plus récent (j'utilise un PowerBook Lombard sous OS9, il y a plein d'utilitaires pour formater/partitionner, mais n'importe quel Mac avec du SCSI dans ces années là ira aussi).
Si c'est pour un Mac SE, j'y installe aussi le 7.1 (c'est très rapide sur un Lombard ;-) et ça le fait même sous OS9).
Ensuite je met à jour le driver avec l'utilitaire de disque Apple 7.3.5 patché (je préfère utiliser le driver Apple et il est bien adapter au Mac les plus anciens).
Ainsi, il est prêt pour le mettre dans un SE (à tester d'abord en externe).

Mais, c'est des vieux disques, des vieux Mac, parfois ça passe pas... j'ai eu rarement des échecs, mais ça arrive.


----------



## Fi91 (11 Décembre 2018)

Merci de ton aide. Je vais essayer, avec quoi tu connectes un disque dur scsi prévu initialement en interne en externes ?
Sinon je dois avoir un HD scsci externe, j’enlève le HD qu’il y a pour le remplacer.

J’ai récupéré un PowerBook lombard récemment


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Décembre 2018)

Fi91 a dit:


> ...Sinon je dois avoir un HD scsci externe, j’enlève le HD qu’il y a pour le remplacer.



C'est ce que j'ai, un boitier de disque externe qui me sert à tester les HD  avant de les mettre en place dans les Mac.
J'aime bien le Lombard, c'est pratique, ça prend pas trop de place, c'est le dernier portable avec du SCSI, il est rapide et peut booter sur OSX.


----------

